# USB mouse only works when PS2 mouse also plugged in

## Valkyr

I'm running the 2.6.1 kernel, with al the options for usb enabled like in the tutorials on this forum.

But my USB mouse only works when I also plug in a ps2 mouse (the sensor of my usb mouse starts to burn the moment I plugin a ps2 mouse)

cat /dev/input/mice doesn't output anything if i dont plugin the ps2 mouse

I had the same problem with a previous mandrake install.

Does anyone have an idea how to solve this, I'm out of options.

I have an MSI 745 Ultra mobo

Thanks in advance

----------

## monotux

```
cat /dev/psaux
```

try this, without having your ps/2 plugged in - see if you get any output at all.

if you do, you'll be fine  :Smile: 

----------

## Valkyr

When i unplug my ps/2 mouse

and do 

```
cat /dev/psaux
```

this doesn't give me any output when moving the mouse,

which seems logical because the sensor of my usb mouse isn't active when I unplug my ps/2 mouse

any suggestions?

----------

## Valkyr

anyone?

----------

## Hypnos

It might be your X setup: you have the PS/2 mouse as the primary mouse, and the USB as auxiliary ... the latter won't work without the former in this case.

----------

## Valkyr

There is only one mouse in my XF86config

```

#**********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "IntelliMouse Explorer"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/mouse"

   Option      "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "Buttons"   "7"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "6 7"

EndSection

InputDevice "IntelliMouse Explorer" "CorePointer"

```

----------

## Hypnos

Do any modules get loaded when you plug in the PS/2 mouse?  Perhaps these modules are needed for the USB mouse to run.

Just speculating ... rather odd problem, at least with the context given.

----------

## Valkyr

Idon't have modules, I compiled everything in the kernel.

The only module I have is the Nvidia driver

----------

## Hypnos

I'm stumped  :Sad: 

Try to monitor dmesg or /var/log/everything/current while this weirdness is happening ... maybe there's a clue ...

----------

## Valkyr

I found this in /var/log/messages (during bootup):

```
Feb  4 18:34:01 XP2000 usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out

Feb  4 18:34:01 XP2000 ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.
```

is this the reason my usb mouse doesn't start?

the file mentions this when I plugin my ps/2 mouse:

```
Feb  4 18:55:01 XP2000 input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Feb  4 18:55:07 XP2000 usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out

Feb  4 18:55:29 XP2000 usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -110

Feb  4 18:55:29 XP2000 hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 3

Feb  4 18:55:29 XP2000 input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:02.2-1

```

It recognises my mouse the second I plugin my ps/2 mouse

----------

## Hypnos

That looks promising; try turning off ACPI and APIC in the kernel, and compile the USB stuff as a module so you can load/unload/reload it as necessary.

----------

## Valkyr

I disabled acpi, apic was already disabled (enabling it didnt help either), and created modules for the usb stuff. It still doesnt work

I still get

```
Feb  4 21:25:06 XP2000 usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out

Feb  4 21:25:06 XP2000 ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.
```

When I plug the ps/2 mouse the output is somewhat different, but I guess thats because I use modules now

```
Feb  4 21:26:21 XP2000 input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Feb  4 21:26:26 XP2000 ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: urb dce0d0c0 path 1 ep0out 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

Feb  4 21:26:26 XP2000 usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -110

Feb  4 21:26:26 XP2000 ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

Feb  4 21:26:26 XP2000 hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 3

Feb  4 21:26:26 XP2000 usb 1-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=3, SerialNumber=0

Feb  4 21:26:26 XP2000 drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 3 default language ID 0x409

Feb  4 21:26:26 XP2000 usb 1-1: Product: Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)

Feb  4 21:26:26 XP2000 usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Microsoft

Feb  4 21:26:26 XP2000 drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

Feb  4 21:26:26 XP2000 usb 1-1: registering 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Feb  4 21:26:26 XP2000 drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

Feb  4 21:26:26 XP2000 hid 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Feb  4 21:26:26 XP2000 hid 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Feb  4 21:26:26 XP2000 input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:02.2-1
```

I'm not used to working with modules, how can they help me?

----------

## Hypnos

Perhaps "input" is not being activated by USB, even though it needs it to understand the mouse.  If "input" is compiled as a module, you can "modprobe input" to load the module prior to trying the USB mouse without also plugging in the PS/2 mouse.

----------

## Valkyr

I'm running the 2.6.2 kernel, it doesn't have an input module, It used to be under "Input core support", but it has changed, it is now input device support, no sign of th input module.

Or am I wrong?

----------

## Hypnos

 *Valkyr wrote:*   

> I'm running the 2.6.2 kernel, it doesn't have an input module, It used to be under "Input core support", but it has changed, it is now input device support, no sign of th input module.
> 
> Or am I wrong?

 

*shrug*  ... maybe it'll "just work" now, since you can't separate "input" out into a different module

----------

## Valkyr

I discovered that usb mouse doesn't start when I plug in my ps/2 mouse, but when I plug it in and THEN move it.

Really weird stuff

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Valkyr,

You can set up X (/etc/X11/XF86Config) so that either mouse can send core events.

My PS/2 mouse is the standard one, my USB mouse looks like this

```
Section "InputDevice"

                                                                                

# Identifier and driver                                                                               

    Identifier  "Mouse2"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"                                                                                

# ]Allow Both mice to work for debugging

    Option "SendCoreEvents"

                                                                               

#   For the Logitech Mx700 added by Roy

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "5 4"

   Option "Buttons" "7"

                                                                                                                                                                                   

EndSection

```

and also 

```
InputDevice "Mouse2"
```

 needs to be added to the server layout section.

Either or both mice should work now.

----------

## Valkyr

I don't thinks thats the problem because my mouse doesn't work outside X (in the console)

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

doesn't give any output

I tried adding the line 

```
Option "SendCoreEvents"
```

bit it didn't help.

I only have 1 mouse in my XF86config, I don't want to use 2 mouses, I just happened to discover that my usb mouse works when I plugin my ps/2 mouse

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Valkyr,

What do you get from cat /dev/input/mouse0 when you move the USB mouse?

Does that device even exist?

Haveing two mice defined in X allows the use of either mouse, or both mice. It does not compell it. I unplugged my PS/2 mouse a long time ago but I have not removed the setup from X. It may be handy one day.

----------

## Valkyr

When i bootup with only the usb mouse plugged in, there is no mouse0 in /dev/input,

I then plugin my ps/2 mouse and mouse0 appears in /dev/input

```
cat /dev/input/mouse0
```

now outputs stuff when I move my ps/2 mouse, not when I move my usb mouse (of which the sensor isn't burning) 

When i bootup with the usb AND ps/2 mouse plugged in, there is a mouse0 and a mouse1 in /dev/input they both output stuff with the cat command (mouse0 is the ps/2 and mouse1 is the usb mouse)

The sensor of my usb mouse starts to burn during bootup

----------

## Valkyr

After I emerged kde 3.2.0 my usb mouse simply doesn't work anymore.

I tried building hotplugging into kernel and then emerge hotplug, but that didn't help either.

I have absolutely no idea how I should get it to work.

----------

## Hypnos

 *Valkyr wrote:*   

> After I emerged kde 3.2.0 my usb mouse simply doesn't work anymore.
> 
> I tried building hotplugging into kernel and then emerge hotplug, but that didn't help either.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea how I should get it to work.

 

That's very odd -- KDE shouldn't influence that at all.

----------

